
Ask HN: Should startups hire recent college grads? - jamey-aha
https://blog.aha.io/startups-are-no-place-for-most-new-grads/
======
wmichelin
New grads need mentorship, and most start ups probably don't have the
bandwidth to offer the right amount of mentorship to help a new grad thrive in
that environment.

Nice read!

------
timavr
The article is correct in principle, but if targeting individuals and mitigate
the risks, can be super valuable. Need to have a good strategy in place and
funnel. The upside is that graduate is the only level where you can compete
with big companies as a startup. If grad likes your idea enough, he will take
a shot.

------
msla
Eh. All jobs would benefit from someone with experience; therefore, absolutely
nobody should hire someone with no prior full-time work experience.

Done and done.

